# iPad and square



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Has anyone used the iPad (first one) and the square at a fast moving show. I have used my iPhone and square and loved it. Bought the iPad because I thought it would be easier to use for everyone but am now hearing it is slow in processing. Wondering if I should just stick with the iPhone


----------



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Can I just ask what the square is? I've got an iPad and just Wondered what it was


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Square is a card processing app. You can find more info here: Square

Just a shame they don't have this here in the UK as its something I am very interested in


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

The square is great. Love it


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't have an iPad, but my friend uses it with hers and doesn't have any issues. I would give it a try and see how it goes and let us know. Plus have your iPhone as backup. Funning about using the square with an iPhone once they see you are processing their card on your phone they are want to know more about the app then what they just purchased.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

i have used my iphone numerous times at dog shows and it works great. I think the bigger screen would be better but not if it slows down the process. I know the group I will be working with and they all shop at the sametimes so I have to be fast

What about the ipad 2 . Does it really function a lot faster then the orginal in just regular use?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think the iPad vs the iPhone would make much difference using Square. I have a 1st gen iPad and the interface for Square seems to move just as fast.

Granted, I haven't used it in a fast paced show environment, but I think the only thing that would slow it down would be the speed of the internet connection.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I hope Topeka Kansas has good att connection


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1984 (Jun 7, 2010)

I prefer to use the Square on my iPad2 because it lets you actually categorize your inventory with thumbnails, set pricing on each item, and all. I havent noticed any real speed difference between the iPhone and iPad. Plus the bigger screen allows the customer to see whats going on and kinda adds a little 'wow' factor.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks that is what I needed to know. I chose not to upgrade to an iPad 2 right now, but I have the pad 1 all set up. Since the next iPad is dur to come out soon I figure they will start dropping the prices soon


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

People should check out Intuits GoPayment. Per swipe pricing (.05 % cheaper) established company. Quickbooks integration.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hegemone said:


> People should check out Intuits GoPayment. Per swipe pricing (.05 % cheaper) established company. Quickbooks integration.


Square is a pretty established company as well 

I also love the "Tab" feature of Square using the CardCase iPhone app. There's a great donut place in town that uses Square on the iPad where I can pay for my goodies without even taking my iPhone out of my pocket. I probably go there too much since they know me when I come in.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Hegemone said:


> People should check out Intuits GoPayment. Per swipe pricing (.05 % cheaper) established company. Quickbooks integration.


However there is a monthly fee also to be considered.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

After working my 5 day show with my iPad and square I would not consider changing. I turned off the data plan on the iPad and now use my iPhone for Internet and telephone orders. The little bit extra charge is nothing compared to what I use to pay with merchant warehouse. I have had great service with square


----------

